# Worthless Goblet



## Bellsy (Jan 1, 2012)

Well after all of the worthless wood or fusion burl pen blanks and bowl blanks I have cast, I took it to a new level this holiday season and made a goblet. The wood was punky and spalted maple. The blank was stabilized in Cactus Juice and then cast in Alumilite with red dye and gold pigment. The goblet is @ 7 1/4" tall and will end up getting more Minwax Poly and then buffed out on the Beall.

Happy New Year to everyone on IAP.

Dave


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 1, 2012)

Very interesting effect.  How do you think it will hold up with wine, which is pretty acidic?  I like the red coloration with the wood color.


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Cindy, but it's just a show piece....an art form. It's way to fragile to use anyway.

I'll get some better pics up in a few days that really show the red and gold effect.

Dave


----------



## watch_art (Jan 1, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 1, 2012)

You did indeed take it to a new level . Gorgeous !


----------



## markgum (Jan 1, 2012)

amazing.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 1, 2012)

That's just wicked. I'd have to use it for SOMETHING just to make people jealous.


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 1, 2012)

very nice


----------



## LouCee (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, and with a captive ring too! That is a beautiful piece.


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Beautiful piece. By looking at the starting picture of just the wood you would never think it would turn out this well. I would love to learn this process. Great job.


----------



## eldee (Jan 1, 2012)

Great craftsmanship and a really beautiful work of art.


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 1, 2012)

That is nice.  Great job.


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, this has been quite the project so far.

If you want to see more of this project in detail, it can be found on the Canadian Woodworking Forum  or on the  Penturners Paradise Forum  , as well as, one other project in the same thread. 

Dave


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 10, 2012)

I was fortunate to see and hold the "goblet" in person and I must say that it is a true work of art. Dave has a rather "interesting" story has to how the goblet almost didn't survive a rather vicious throw from his buffing effort.

Dave, thanks again for bringing it to the TWG.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it. Great work on the captive ring.


----------



## Younka (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow thats very nice, I love all the different colors. Amazing job!!


----------



## Rcd567 (Jan 11, 2012)

That piece is gorgeous!


----------



## vallealbert (Jan 11, 2012)

Love it...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## el_d (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome work Dave. Love it.


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments folks, it turns out that I forgot to mention that this piece was entered into the TVWG Presidents Challenge for a goblet turning competition. Here are the results.


Dave


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing. Beautiful.


----------



## kruger (Jan 13, 2012)

beautiful goblet 

with a exentric stem, i think it will be amazing.


----------

